# my sour deisle smells like bubble gum



## the seeker of truths (May 27, 2012)

hey, im budding out my first plant and its starting to smell like bubble gum, the person who gave me the seeds said it was sour deisle and i wanted to know if this is normal for a sour deisle plant.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 29, 2012)

Smells can vary with phenotype. My first grow with Cali connection Tahoe og finished with a smell like paint thinner. Very pungent. Not to my liking at all. This cut of tahoe that I'm flowering out right now (also from Cali connection) smells like straight up lemon pledge.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2012)

How dependable is the person you got the seeds from?  Where did he get the seeds?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 29, 2012)

This is all slightly generic information...meaning I'm talking about the genetics, not breeder specific crosses. 

Sour diesel, sour d...etc, etc, are all based off of a skunk #1 pheno (or a cross with the same skunk pheno) way down the genetic trail. Skunk #1 was also a building block for jack h, cheese, and c-99, which was formed from Cimderella 88 and princess, which was a pheno of, you guessed it, skunk #1. 

Don't know if this explains anything really, other than that smell is in the genetics. 

If I've typed anything above that is incorrect or completely off base, please correct me. It's just a hunch. Or, it's the hash plant I smoked for lunch. Wow!


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2012)

the Cindy's are a rare Jack Herer seed from my delvings. Skunk's only a small part of JH.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 29, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> the Cindy's are a rare Jack Herer seed from my delvings. Skunk's only a small part of JH.
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7ge



Pretty close 7ge. Princess was the rare JH seed found. Princess being the mother of c-99. This is the story supposedly according to MrSoul (this is copied and pasted from another site, not my words):

Ive been seeing a lot of posts from people asking for the Cinderella Story, so here it is:
In 1997, I discovered a few seeds in a bud of Jack Herer I bought @ Sensi Smile coffeeshop in Amsterdam while there to buy seeds. I didnt expect much when I grew them, but one of those seeds from the JH bud produced a very special female that I call Princess.

Therefore Princess mother was a Jack Herer (IF we can believe what Sensi Smile printed on the package) and her father is a totally unidentified mystery plant.

I also got 2 more females (Genius & CafeGirl) & several males from those seeds. I used pollen from one of the males on a heavy-yielding, dense, resinous ShivaSkunk (from Sensi Seedbank) female, then grew the resulting seeds to get males to produce pollen to cross Princess with, beginning the cubing process.
The first generation of seeds from Princess were called P.50 because they were 50% Princess. I used males from the P.50 generation to back-cross to Princess to get P.75 and again back-crossed with the P.75 pollen to get P.88 and again with the P.88 pollen to get P.94 which is Cinderella 99&#8243;, a cubed version of Princess.


----------

